# Tekken Movie God Damned Trailer Finally



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

And the Lord saw his work, and said yay, for twas epic.


YOSHIMITSU LOOKS AWESUMMMM


----------



## silentrage (Jan 19, 2010)

Post the link plz!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 19, 2010)

I hope they don't screw it up!
There's too many fighting-games being fucked up and turned to shitty movies


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

"YOSHIMITSU... WINS!!!" 

I may go see it for the hell of it.

What's the band at the end? It sounds like Nickleback's singer.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

If this film is actually any good, I'll eat a plastic cup full of sand.


----------



## liamh (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks too American for my liking, but I'll probably end up watching it out of sheer boredom.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey. Stay positive.

Be safe in the knowledge that NOTHING can be as bad as the Dragonball Z movie...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If this film is actually any good, I'll eat a plastic cup full of sand.



Ooooooooh that sounds like fighting talk boy.



ZeroSignal said:


> Hey. Stay positive.
> 
> Be safe in the knowledge that NOTHING can be as bad as the Dragonball Z movie...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> "YOSHIMITSU... WINS!!!"
> 
> I may go see it for the hell of it.
> 
> What's the band at the end? It sounds like Nickleback's singer.


It's somewhere in the comments...
Got it: You're Going Down by Sick Puppies!


----------



## jam3v (Jan 19, 2010)

I just watched it without audio, so i can't judge any of the acting (which will most likely be awful), but I'm glad they've stayed somewhat faithful to the character designs.

Tekken actually has a somewhat interesting back story that could sustain a modern movie. I also like that 95% of the trailer was them fighting in the ring - that is after all what draws (or used to anyway) people to Tekken.

One thing I don't like that's all too common these days is the "wire fighting." It's usually painfully obvious and just makes the scene look silly.

Kiss of the Dragon is a good example of a modern movie that doesn't make use (well, ok, they did a few times) of wire techniques and has some of the best fight scenes I've seen in a film.

And where the hell was Paul Phoenix?


----------



## Randy (Jan 19, 2010)

It actually looks closer to accurate than any of the fighting game movies I've seen up until now.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know, this one looks like it might be on the level of DoA or live-action Street Fighter or the second Punisher movie horribleness.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ooooooooh that sounds like fighting talk boy.



Hey, I watched the trailer from start to finish and I think that was a generous enough jesture


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 19, 2010)

jam3v said:


> And where the hell was Paul Phoenix?



Where the hell is King?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

jam3v said:


> I just watched it without audio, so i can't judge any of the acting (which will most likely be awful), but I'm glad they've stayed somewhat faithful to the character designs.
> 
> Tekken actually has a somewhat interesting back story that could sustain a modern movie. I also like that 95% of the trailer was them fighting in the ring - that is after all what draws (or used to anyway) people to Tekken.
> 
> ...



The fight scenes in this look pretty good, somewhat realistic.

If they plan to do a sequel, they might want to hold back some major characters for that. Jack isn't in it either.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Hey, I watched the trailer from start to finish and I think that was a generous enough jesture



Lol well, prepare to eat sand


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 120% certain from watching the trailer that if I were to see the film, I wouldn't categorize it as "any good"... still, who doesn't enjoy the occasional cup of sand?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm 120% certain from watching the trailer that if I were to see the film, I wouldn't categorize it as "any good"... still, who doesn't enjoy the occasional cup of sand?



Awww man you gotta give films the benefit of doubt more. It could be good! It doesn't look like they've tried to make it into something different (unlike an already mentioned anime to film failure).


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 19, 2010)

Watching the trailer WAS the benefit of the doubt 

Besides, throughout 2009 I gave many, many a film the benefit of the doubt and was highly disappointed 

Back to being a grumpy old man!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Watching the trailer WAS the benefit of the doubt
> 
> Besides, throughout 2009 I gave many, many a film the benefit of the doubt and was highly disappointed
> 
> Back to being a grumpy old man!



 2010 could be better!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2010)

Woah! Unexpectedly good character design! I'm psyched about this now


----------



## jam3v (Jan 19, 2010)

I just watched it again...

Who is the main character supposed to be? His gloves tell me its Kazuya, but that wouldn't really make sense. Maybe he's supposed to be Jin? I'm pretty sure I saw Jun, who apparently traded her modest getup in for some spandex. 

Where's Heihachi? He's the main antagonist in most of the games.

*losing faith*


----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh I must watch this. It may be a setup for disappointment, but it's Tekken, I'm already drawn in.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

Heihachi is in that trailer (look for Cary Hiroyuki Tagawa - Shang Tsung). 

I'll put it this way, having to sit down and watch every movie that adapted a fighting game, all being bad, I'll probably end up watching this anyway. The designs look good, Jin does look awesome. 

Though I'm pretty sure the acting will be nothing short of horrendous.  

I agree that Tekken has a decent backstory to make a decent movie... but then so does Street Fighter (post 1995 anyway), and look how that turned out. 

But hey, I'll be watching this AND the up and coming King of Fighters movie, and I'll wait until the end before I verbally rip it to pieces.


----------



## Spratcho (Jan 19, 2010)

jam3v said:


> Where the hell was Paul Phoenix?





abysmalrites said:


> Where the hell is King?



Where the hell is Gun Jack, Hwoarang, Kuma, Ogre and Heihachi??!!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2010)

Hwoarang and King would be too good to put there. They would win pretty fast anyway Zuahuauaha.You have to keep the movie somehow "real" LOL


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

jam3v said:


> I just watched it again...
> 
> Who is the main character supposed to be? His gloves tell me its Kazuya, but that wouldn't really make sense. Maybe he's supposed to be Jin? I'm pretty sure I saw Jun, who apparently traded her modest getup in for some spandex.
> 
> ...




Kazuya = 0:21
Heihachi = 0:22
Jin = 0:53


Its definitely Jin as you see him again later with his costume and gloves.

So far I'm very pleased with how close they've kept it to the game.



EDIT - Pretty sure thats Brian Jin is fighting towards the end? Epic if it is.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Yes that's Bryan Fury.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 19, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I agree that Tekken has a decent backstory to make a decent movie... but then so does Street Fighter (post 1995 anyway), and look how that turned out.



Hey. Nothing with Kylie Minogue in it has ever been bad. Fact. 



Spratcho said:


> Where the hell is Gun Jack, Hwoarang, Kuma, Ogre and Heihachi??!!



Yoshimitsu is in it, so I'm happy! 

There's a full list of characters on Wikipedia.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Hey. Nothing with Kylie Minogue in it has ever been bad. Fact.


 
Sans Kylie then. 

Plus that what the Fever album is for.



> Jean Claude Van Damme, a man from Belgium with an accent thicker than the average Twilight fan's waist line, gets casted as Colonel William F. Guile, bad ass American Icon in _Street Fighter_. This movie was so bad that it gave Raul Julia cancer. Fact!


Damn cracked...

EDIT: And let's not forget the tripe that is Legend of Chun Li...


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2010)

YOUR SOUL IS MIINNEEEE

 

Heihachi would be played by Shang Tsung. 

Ill probably see this. It can't be any worse then the Mortal Kombat movies


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 20, 2010)

abysmalrites said:


> Where the hell is King?



This is exactly what I was going to say. I expect nothing but pure awful from this movie, and I own Street Fighter.


----------



## Fionn (Jan 20, 2010)

> If this film is actually any good, I'll eat a plastic cup full of sand.



I'll join you, looks like it might fall a bit short, and since when has Jin be a Wing Chun fighter? He's japanese not chinese!!! Yet they show him working out on the Mook Jong!!! WFT!!!

Wanna see a sick fight film, check out Ip Man starring Donnie Yen!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2010)

Fionn said:


> Wanna see a sick fight film, check out Ip Man starring Donnie Yen!!!



 Part 2 is coming out this year too.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 20, 2010)

On the strength of the trailer it looks like a miss and get it when it comes out on DVD. I think the Uwe Boll Axiom applies here, "There's no such thing as a good video game adaptation only degrees of dross."

Or it might just be that Boll has scarred me for life........


----------



## jam3v (Jan 20, 2010)

I still think the first Mortal Kombat film is very entertaining. The Johnny Cage vs. Scorpion fight scene is still great and Shang Tsung was brilliant. He'll probably be the star of Tekken. I'm glad he's in it.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 18, 2010)

IGN have just put up several publicity stills Heihachi looks awesome but everyone else looks like something out of that mid 90's Hercules TV show.
IGN: Tekken Screenshots, Wallpapers and Pics


----------

